#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-05
<redtape-renegade> Hi jono.. Good luck with Wednesday's QnA .. BTW.
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-07
<dholbach> good morning
<T0B33> Hi all! Will there be a Q&A at 11?
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-09
<redtape-renegade> morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-03
<aquarius> I can see the video streaming
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-05
<dholbach> good morning
<jdrab> ok, it's on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<jdrab> sorry http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siEpM1j4lLM
<jdrab> :D
<jose> it's at ubuntuonair.com :)
<jose> as always
<jose> QUESTION: Are there any plans to support EC2 spot instances? They're huge money-savers!
<jdrab> jose: for me sometimes ubuntuonair.com does not load the video :/
<jose> jdrab: huh, does it give you any error?
<jdrab> jose: just something like "there was error blahblah blah, please try again later :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/05/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-07
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning.  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: ever play Picross?
<dholbach> no, I don't even know what it is
<nhaines> dholbach: it's a drawing puzzle game.  Very difficult to describe... maybe like Sudoku but with pixel art?
<dholbach> ah ok
<nhaines> Quite addicting.  :)  I didn't feel good today, but I had some Nintendo eShop credit, so now I'm playing Picross.
<dholbach> I almost never play any games :)
<nhaines> I play pretty rarely now these days but it's important to take a break sometimes. :)
<dholbach> I didn't say anything against taking breaks ;-)
<nhaines> Sure, but simple videogames make for good breaks!  ;)
<dholbach> :)
<nhaines> I really need to find a good course on Javascript to write SDK apps.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Jono Bacon Q&A - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/07/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<jono_> I am wrapping Ubuntu App Developer Week right now with my usual weekly Ubuntu Q&A session - come ask your questions, about app development, or anything else at http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22204/qa-with-jono-bacon/ - all questions are welcome!
<terabit_> hi
<jo-erlend> Is it ok to ask questions here?
<jono_> ask questions in #ubuntu-app-devel
<MM360> what if the question is not about app dev?
<jose> MM360: anything is welcome
<MM360> ok thanks
<rrnwexec_> QUESTION:  What session(s) are you most looking forward to at next week's UDS? Bonus question: Why those sessions?
<nik90> rrnwexec_: ask your question at #ubuntu-app-devel
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<bonafide> Hej, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.4 and want to pair my Wiimote as a  Raw HID-Device. Any idea on how to do that?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-03
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> \o/
<balloons> \o/ \o/
<Guest73780> hello
<ubuntunator> hello to you
<mhall119> balloons: popey: also Dell selling Ubuntu computers in Latin America
<mhall119> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/03/02/dell-launches-ubuntu-loaded-machines-across-500-stores-in-latin-america/
<balloons> feel free to ask any questions you may have here :-)
<popey> mhall119: audio for us okay?
<aquarius> QUESTION: I really don't think I understand how the frameworks and version numbers work. Like, my Bq phone is, I think, 14.10? But it also has a release number (r19)? So, if something doesn't work in that because of a bug, and that bug is marked as fixed in Launchpad, how can I know if the bug fix has arrived on my phone and on others' phones so I can release an app which needs the bug fix? It is terribly confusi
<aquarius> ng!
<dragon77> my laptop also still has 1366*768
<mhall119> popey: audio sounds fine
<dragon77> [question]:When can we expect first Ubuntu tablets?
<dragon77> QUESTION:When can we expect first Ubuntu tablets?
<aquarius> QUESTION: I am sorely tempted to buy a Pebble Time watch, but there's no Ubuntu app for it (just iOS and Android). I can build phone apps with their cloud IDE from Ubuntu, but can't actually pair the watch, and the protocol is not open. Is anyone in Canonical's commercial apps team talking to Pebble?
<ubuntunator> This is a stupid question, but I cannot figure out how to move an email in Dekko (on a Nexus 7) from the inbox to another folder.  Where is the move option?  Thanks in advance.
<mhall119> popey: balloons: You should also mention the new porting guide and OPO & LG Optimus G ports that came up this past week
<mhall119> ubuntunator: start it with QUESTION
<aquarius> mhall119, also a OnePlus One port, wasn't there? Or is that not done yet? Thought I saw something on g+ about that :)
<balloons> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<mhall119> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<mhall119> dang it, balloons won
<ahayzen> QUESTION: balloons, is there a larger focus on QML tests over AP tests this time around ?
<aquarius> also also, Bill's mad convergence demo, although I worry that too many people are "woo now I can run windowed libreoffice on my phone" which is not really the point :)
<mhall119> aquarius: OPO == OnePlus One
<mhall119> not Oppo (though there was a Find 5 port a year ago)
<aquarius> mhall119, ha! I didn't see that. Am going blind in my old age ;)
<mhall119> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3PUYoa1c9M is the awesome convergence demo aquarius was talking about
<mhall119> aquarius: so frameworks define APIs, they're just a guarantee that certain interfaces are available. Whether or not those interfaces have bugs is independent of framework
<balloons> changelogs can be found : http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/
<mhall119> framework versions only change when APIs change
<aquarius> mhall119, this is my point, though. My phone says "14.10 (r19)". If a bug gets fixed today, when will that fix arrive on the phone? When it does, will my phone say "15.04"? I understand how this stuff works with Ubuntu desktop's time-based releases, but Ubuntu phone releases new versions all the time!
<aquarius> this is what popey is explaining
<balloons> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<aquarius> it is, I have to say, a bit stupid.
<mhall119> aquarius: no, your phone won't say 15.04 until you get vivid-based images, currently Bq phones get utopic-based images
<aquarius> Can't launchpad say "fixed in phone: 14.10 (r19)"
<aquarius> mhall119, so, if a bug is fixed today in launchpad, it will never arrive on my phone until my phone it switched to vivid-based images?
<mhall119> no, fixes often land in, or get backported to, the utopic-based RTM series
<aquarius> mhall119, right. So, it seems to me that an obvious thing is to say on that bug in launchpad which phone build it was fixed in, perhaps?
<mhall119> aquarius: that would be best, yeah
<aquarius> mhall119, yeah. At the moment I have no idea whether a fix which lands in LP today will arrive on a consumer Ubuntu phone this week or six months from now ;)
<gmb_> QUESTION: Do you know what the face button does on the Meizu device?
<mhall119> gmb_: nothing, at the moment :) But that should change
<dpm> aquarius, yeah, but right now there is no link between LP bugs and image builds, it's still tied to source packages (this is not an excuse, just stating the fact)
<aquarius> have just favourited Cimi's tweet ;)
<aquarius> dpm, ya. What I am saying is: there should be such a link ;-)
<dpm> aquarius, however, you can actually get the info from a LP milestone
<ubuntunator> mhall119, I know I am supposed to put 'question' before, but I was hoping to get a backchannel answer and not have a permanent youtube video exposing my stupidity.  :-)
<mhall119> aquarius: https://launchpad.net/launchpad ;)
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> I am right in thinking that this information *exists*, conceptually, right? I mean, something somewhere knows whether an LP bug is fixed in a given source package, and something else somewhere knows which source packages are in a given phone release, I think?
<dragon77> QUESTION:When will the touch application store get its website,something like play.google.com?
<aquarius> Also, comment from Brian Leroux (head of the phonegap project) on twitter from MWC, saying "The [Ubuntu] Meizu [phone] is f***ing sweet". :-)
<dpm> yay! :-)
<dpm> nice
<aquarius> dragon77, you know about https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/ right? That is unofficial, of course.
<dpm> aquarius, re: bugs/builds indeed, but I think the image builders are not tied to LP in that way yet. wgrant or ogra could tell us more, though. As a workaround for now, though, you can find this info clicking on the milestones on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/
<dpm> which tell you which bugs are fixed for each ota
<dragon77> aquarius didn't know about that
<dpm> aquarius, btw, one of the bugs you were telling me about re: text prediction (words with apostrophe not being corrected) got fixed already
<dpm> actually, the milestone links don't seem to contain all the bugs...
<aquarius> dpm, yeah, I noticed the apostrophe thing has improved in the latest update to my phone, hooray :)
<dragon77> My last QUESTION:Will Ubuntu ever include some kind of augmented reality support?
<ahayzen> autopilot \o/
<aquarius> autopilot /o\
<aquarius> :-)
<balloons> :p
<ahayzen> hah is there a mirror between our posts ;)
 * ahayzen remembers he still needs to start the AP tests for the weather reboot
<dragon77> ok,thx for your answers!
<aquarius> QUESTION: the twitter web app on the phone sends notifications when I get a tweet, as does telegram. Do you know how this miracle is achieved? Are those apps allowed to poll in the background, or is there a server somewhere which now has my credentials on and polls twitter/telegram and sends push notifications to my phone?
<gmb_> QUESTION: What feedback have you had about the Meizu phone?
<theBest> QUESTION: Do you guys have any plans to implement somithing similar to Siri or Cortana on Ubuntu?
<aquarius> I know how t use push notifications :)
<popey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/
<popey> beat the bot!
<mhall119> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/search/?q=push
<aquarius> the question is: is the twitter webapp *using* them?
<aquarius> if it is, then there must be a server somewhere which knows about my twitter credentials, which seems iffy. If it *isn't*, then how does the twitter webapp give me notifications while it isn't running? It should be suspended.
<mhall119> aquarius: oh, no, it's not
<mhall119> so because the service owner needs to talk to our servers, and we're too small yet for twitter to care about, we've created a temporary solution that runs on the phone and polls for updates
<mhall119> it does this for twitter, facebook and gmail, currently
<mhall119> Telegram, however, properly talks to our push server, which works perfectly
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Is there any news/eta for the today/nearby scopes etc landing on Nexus devices? or any reason why they cannot be in the images?
<dpm> ahayzen, I'm not on the hangout, but I can say something about that one,
<balloons> go for it dpm :-)
<dpm> we're looking at open-sourcing some of these scopes
<dpm> going forward, there will always be some scopes that will be manufacturer-specific
<ubuntunator> QUESTION This is a stupid question and I asked it earlier, but I just connected to the live feed so I don't know if it has been answered, but I cannot figure out how to move an email in Dekko (on a Nexus 7) from the inbox to another folder.  Where is the move option?  Thanks in advance and sorry if already been answered.
<daker> aquarius: it's account-polld daemon
<dpm> to help with differentiation
<aquarius> mhall119, huh! so you have a sneaky background process that I'm not allowed to do! bah humbug ;-)
<dpm> ... without fragmentation (sorry, couldn't resist)
<dpm> :)
<mhall119> aquarius: yes, we don't want to use it either, but we can't fix twitter and facebook for them
<mhall119> aquarius: if you have your own service, then use our push notifications
<aquarius> mhall119, ya. I understand the reasoning :)
<dpm> ahayzen, currently there hasn't been much activity on open-sourcing the scopes, simply because of all the other work ramping up to MWC
<daker> aquarius: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-push-hackers/account-polld/trunk/files/head:/plugins/
<ahayzen> tbh i can't see any reason for the aggregator itself not being in the image...but i would understand if the sub scopes cannot be put in due to business agreements/commercial reasons
<dpm> ahayzen, expect to see some updates after MWC :)
<aquarius> mhall119, I was wondering if you sent my twitter credentials up to a server somewhere and polled there and then send pushes. I'd be OK with that, but it ought to be talked about. However, it's not the case, so OK :)
<mhall119> aquarius: yeah, that was discussed, but we really don't want to get user credentials to 3rd party services
<ahayzen> popey, balloons, dpm thanks for your answers :) gotta run o/
<mhall119> so this was the least-bad solution for the moment
<dpm> cheers ahayzen o/
<aquarius> mhall119, ya. As I say, I'd be OK with it, but the fixubuntu crowd probably wouldn't :P
<mhall119> aquarius: they're probably going to hate us now just because you mentioned it
<mhall119> :)
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> there is always that possibility :)
<mhall119> thanks popey, thanks balloons
<aquarius> cheers popey and balloons!
<popey> thanks everyone
<balloons> thanks everyone!
<ubuntunator> Thanks for the answer
<theBest> till next week. cy
<nik90> popey: damn...I missed the opportunity to come and ask why your cat is camera shy :P
<popey> nik90: hehe
<Nothing_Much> doh i missed
<Nothing_Much> this one was only 40 minutes?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-04
<dholbach> good morning
<samirubuntu> Bonjour
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/04/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mhall119> we'll be starting soon
<mhall119> waiting for everyone who can join to get here :)
<sil2100> o/
<justCarakas> QUESTION when will the meizu phone ship ?
<mhall119> ^^ you can ask questions here just like he did
<ISSAMo> hi
<mhall119> get your questions in early, if you wait until we're done with all of our updates there might not be time to answer yours
<mhall119> start them with the word QUESTION in all caps just like that
<nanek> [QUESTION] As I remember it was not possible to try Ubuntu Next on VirtualBox. Is anything changed, or it will be changed for VirtualBox testing?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Are there plans to allow media to be viewed within scopes instead of opening another application to view?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: When can we expect to see OS integration between UT platforms? (phone, tablet, desktop)
<mhall119> popey: one-ups us again sil2100
<sil2100> Next time I need to prepare something like this as well, too bad it's a bit harder in my case ;)
<nanek> [QUESTION] I saw on YouTube videos that opening of apps is a bit slow, why?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: How much of current UT build relies on Android technology?
<sil2100> nanek: do you know what image it was? First run might be a little bit slower, but consecutive opening should be relatively nice due to QML-caching that's implamented
<sil2100> s/implamented/implemented
<justCarakas> QUESTION, I saw you edited uupc recently, when will the new episodes arrive
<justCarakas> QUESTION is dekko preinstalled ?
<justCarakas> and if not shoudln't it be
<justCarakas> QUESTION will there be like a guesture tutorial for dekko
<davmor2> popey: you say QA like it's a bad thing, it's not my fault I broke it, it's what I do ;)
<BOHverkill> QUESTION is there an OpenPGP integration in dekko and if not is it planned?
<brogrammer> Question: Can I run every Ubuntu (Desktop) application on Ubuntu Touch?
<justCarakas> bummer, got a meeting now
<nanek> Thanks for answers :D
<popey> davmor2: heh
<sfaafasfsa> Hello everyone
<sfaafasfsa> Anybody know anything about avaibility of MX4 with ubuntu touch? When did they start selling that phone?
<mhall119> please start questions with QUESTION in all caps
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Will full disk encryption be coming to UT in the future?
<sfaafasfsa> QUESTION: Anybody know anything about avaibility of MX4 with ubuntu touch? When did they start selling that phone?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Considering the relationships Canonical has with business partners. Will there be a push in the future for UT phones in the enterprise?
<BOHverkill> nice thx for answering
<Knightmare> fair enough
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Whoops
<sil2100> ;)
<Knightmare> :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<HG> Hello, HG here, I have a touch mini latop, and I was wondering when the SCOPES and more functionaly will be available on ubuntu. Thank you :)
<HG> does phablet-tools work on regular ubuntu 64 to enable more functionality on a dell touch?
<HG> QUESTION
<HG> can we add  phablet-tools to ubuntu ?
<HG> will it work?
<hammerron> Question: Will Ubuntu MATE become an "official flavor"
<PaulW2U> hammerron: The session ended some time ago. Are you watching via YouTube?
<PaulW2U> Ubuntu MATE are probably already are an official flavour but I haven't seen an *official* announcement to say so.
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-05
<Anszlus> hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-03-08
<MagicSponge> 80 minutes to go  till http://ubuntuonair.com/
<MagicSponge> 60 minutes to go till http://ubuntuonair.com/
<MagicSponge> 50 minutes till http://ubuntuonair.com/
<MagicSponge> 40 minutes to go till http://ubuntuonair.com/
<MagicSponge> HI belkinsa
<belkinsa> o/ MagicSponge
<MagicSponge> You still into the mozilla dev stuff ?
<belkinsa> No, I never done any Mozilla dev stuff.  I'm making a call for those who are still in the team to see if their team info needs to be updated.
<MagicSponge> belkinsa: Oh what projects are you into at the moment ?
<belkinsa> Right now, it's mainly updating that Teams page.  My other ones are on the back burner since they all seem to deal with working with more than one other person.
<MagicSponge> ok, coool
<belkinsa> Unless you want to call approving applicants for their Membership a project, it's one of them.
<MagicSponge> right-oh
<belkinsa> This is who I am: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa
<MagicSponge> right oh belkinsa . Thought you were this guy.
<MagicSponge> http://benjaminkerensa.com/
<belkinsa> Ah, i see.
<MagicSponge> 25 minutes to go.
<MagicSponge> belkinsa: Ohio hey ? Hows the weather ?
<belkinsa> It's nice and sunny here right now
<MagicSponge> Yeah, not bad here. We're getting a new ICT college here soon, in a couple of months.
<MagicSponge> Apparently all microsoft though.
<MagicSponge> The fools.
<dragonbite> but you'll be able to put SQL Server and .NET on Linux
<MagicSponge> maybe on my own. but not theirs.
<dragonbite> live USB.... they'll never know ;)
<MagicSponge> Ha!
 * MagicSponge gets a cookie or three.
<dragonbite> Girl Scout cookies?
<dragonbite> I'm a "dealer" (of GS cookies)
<MagicSponge> http://imgur.com/gallery/mM5odRS No kidding.
<MagicSponge> 10 minute bell rings Bring BRING !
<dragonbite> What about at the Oscars (or was it Grammy's?) ... $65,000 sales = 16,250 boxes! (meaning they only made $12,187 out of that)
<MagicSponge> did they ?
<MagicSponge> Wow.. that's a lot of cookies.
 * MagicSponge takes his hat off to girl scouts.
<dragonbite> Delivering the 300+/- sold last year took long enough! This year was a LOT lighter (~ 125)
<MagicSponge> 5minutes to go ... get those questions in with QUESTION: at the front !
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: When can I buy the MWC Ubuntu tablet ?
<vitimiti> I don't even know what to ask, I'm overwhelmed by 16.04's upgrades already
<MagicSponge> me too.
<dragonbite> any special focus of this one (usually based on who is talking)?
<MagicSponge> mariogrip is on apparently.
<MagicSponge> this guy ... https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<MagicSponge> I'm listening to the top-of-the-hour news right now. Anyone else ?
<mhall119> hi everyone! we'll be starting the broadcast shortly, waiting for everybody to be ready
<dragonbite> http://ubuntuonair.com/ isn't updated yet (still showing Juju)
<MagicSponge> good news mhall119 good news.
<MagicSponge> dragonbite: refresh !
<mhall119> dragonbite: refresh the page, is it better now?
<dragonbite> Yes it is up with the live event starting in a few moments
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: What are your thoughts on the twitter feed: https://twitter.com/TrumpOnLinux   (?)
<dpm> we'll be live in a bit, bear with us :)
<MagicSponge> k
<MagicSponge> :)
<MagicSponge> refresh everyone https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpZsjnaCSHU
<dragonbite> I didn't do the scope contest... I'm a "scope creep" ;)
<MagicSponge> mhall119: Thankyou for not running 'the fan'.
<mhall119> :-)
<dragonbite> soooooo long ago ;)
<MagicSponge> t'was
<mhall119> it does feel like longer than a month
<dragonbite> QUESTION: in the ubucon in Germany, is English spoken? (sorry, dumb question ...)
<Guest63139> QUESTION: Hope you have already read about microsoft patent related to convergence style technology. I wish know how will it affect Ubuntu and Ubuntu users in the future? What is canonical doing to resolve the problems because of this patent, if there will be any?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Thoughts on MS SQL Server running on Linux (as well as .NET) and can Linux play nice with Active Directory(AD)?
<Guest63139> QUESTION: MJ technology is launching ubuntu tablet. However, I have seen any online response from Ubuntu team. Do you think this tablet doesn't worth promoting? :)
<dpm> https://twitter.com/devops_jesus
<dpm> I'm going to answer the next question that I see coming:
<dpm> no, Microsoft is not buying Canonical :-)
<gr33nbits> heias
<dpm> o/
<gr33nbits> yeh agreed
<popey> woooah
<popey> that mj tablet wants $2.5M https://fundrazr.com/campaigns/716fr1
<mhall119> https://ubports.com/
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: Is bitcoin accepted on ubports ?
<dpm> Marius should take a picture of all his phones :)
<MagicSponge> popey: MJackson never died.
<dragonbite> sounds great that he's getting donations to develop on!
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: Can we work on the ubports wiki ?
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: What phones will ubports not port ? #Winblows , #iphone etc etc ....
<belkinsa> I like that quote, "Be a team and work together". :D
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: Is the money, as in suggested donations, just to buy the phones/tablets for porting or to do the work as well ?
<MagicSponge> Where does the money go, I guess.
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubports.com/ and https://forums.ubports.com/
<belkinsa_> https://launchpad.net/~ubports is the LP team
<MagicSponge> cheers for that :)
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: What are the main sticking points with the FairPhone port ?
<mhall119> keep the questions coming guys
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: Have you asked for Shuttleworth foundation for funding ? If not why not (?) as the asking prices are quite low.
<gr33nbits> what phone is that?
<mhall119> Fairphone 2
<gr33nbits> ty
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: What is the app that mario *Wished* Ubuntu Touch had ?
<belkinsa_> mhall119: why do you not use a case?
<mhall119> never really liked cases really, I don't know why
<belkinsa_> I see.
<gr33nbits> QUESTION: What are the phone hardware requisites in terms of cpu and memory?
<MagicSponge> "BoarderWars" I shall add it to the list: https://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: What are the main changes in features with 16.04 ? please.
<gr33nbits> Ok thank you.
<gr33nbits> i see
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: What's happening, I mean when is the deadline for the Ubuntu Free Showcase ? Or has it happened, already ?
<MagicSponge> Also theres ubiquity.
<dragonbite> QUESTION: is the Ubuntu phone going ot use the Gnome app that 16.04 is moving to?
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: When is the next UOS (sorry if I missed this).
<MagicSponge> yes, you mentioned that sorry.
<balloons> MagicSponge, http://summit.ubuntu.com/ May 3rd to May 5th
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/
<MagicSponge> dpm, What kind of wine was dpm's lampshade before it became a lampshade ?
<MagicSponge> ^QUESTION.
<balloons> QUESTION: What is Marius's favorite hardware to have ported to?
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: How do I convince my local government to go with Ubuntu ? What websites ?
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: Where is the bug list for the Linux Kernel, because I can't find a bug list ?
<MagicSponge> QUESTION: If you knew of a local Hackspace, would you go, at all ?
<balloons> I think there are some slight tweaks needed indeed. ogra would have the status :-)
<gr33nbits> hahaah nice question Marcus
<gr33nbits> Marius*
<dpm> MagicSponge, it's actually a soda bottle :)
<MagicSponge> oh ok.
<BobFromAccounts> QUESTION: Will the External Drives app be merged with the File Manager app at some point in the future?
<balloons> QUESTION: Just wanted to make sure we toss out some love and thanks again for https://devices.ubports.com/!
<BobFromAccounts> QUESTION: I recently watched a video of the side stage function working on the ubuntu tablet and was a little concerned as the larger left hand side app was partially hidden underneath the right hand side app just like with the settings app currently on a tablet . This seemed a bit daft and makes the left hand side app unusable as a third of it is obscured.  Is this the plan or will both apps adjust in size to be trul
<dpm> https://insights.ubuntu.com/case-studies/
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<MagicSponge> cheers.
<balloons> thanks for the q and a!
<MagicSponge> great show guys !
<waxmigs2902> help
<MagicSponge> waxmigs2902: Wats up ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-03-09
<sasiru> helllo all
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-03-10
<elopio> Hello. We start in less than 1 hour, with Stephane Graber from LXD
<elopio> if you have questions, make sure to prefix them with QUESTION. Feel free to interrupt at any time.
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-03-11
<DancingWithMom> https://imgur.com/FkI6LPW
